# List your favorite ways to eat honey



## kc in wv

What are your favorite ways to eat honey.

For me, At breakfast, I like to take hot buttered cornbread (likely left over from supper) and put honey on it.


----------



## Dan Williamson

Toast, english muffins, and dinner rolls.

I like it to soak into the bread not sit on top... Good stuff.

Of course comb honey is a great treat too. My kids will ask for comb honey for dessert after dinner sometimes.


----------



## bee crazy

*let me count the ways*

Mixed with english walnuts and topped on ice cream!
Now that's umm umm good


----------



## paulnewbee1

love it on my pancakes and french toast and for baking cookies just have to use less very good for freash donuts right out of the pan.just pour the honey over when hot and eat.


----------



## MapMan

*Fresh baked bread*

Fresh baked bread - I have some dough rising right now, in fact. 

Warm from the oven, very light spread of butter, and then honey on top. Nothing better!


----------



## Mitch

Toast peanut butter with some comb honey on top,can be a bit messy but oh so good!!!!!


----------



## paintingpreacher

1. On my buttered biscuits, 
2. Poured over vanilla ice cream,


----------



## Oldbee

You know, sometimes you can't beat a cut of burr comb filled with 
honey, "fresh" off the hive tool. 

MapMan: "Fresh baked bread-I have some dough rising right now, in fact". You probably wouldn't even have to put it in the oven "today"; 95+ F. in the sun. 

I should try it on toast and peanut butter; I like that as a quick breakfast in the morning.


----------



## FANNBEE

On top of my oatmeal.


----------



## ScadsOBees

I second (or third) that: comb still warm from the hive. It always seems to taste better that way...

As a food suppliment...
1. on fresh baked bread, with melting butter..mmmm....

2. Mixed with peanut butter on bread.

3. On a banana. (it makes the overripe ones taste better).


----------



## indypartridge

Just seeing the thread title made me chuckle. I remember the best/funniest answer I ever saw to this question involved Reba McEntire:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=206717&highlight=reba&page=4

I like it straight from the hive tool as well, and I like standing in the kitchen eating a spoonful or three.


----------



## MapMan

OldBee -- "You probably wouldn't even have to put it in the oven "today"; 95+ F. in the sun." I'm in the Driftless Area of the state -- here in the valley, it is usually about 5-8°F less than the ridge tops - 83° now.

I lived near Madison for half my life - I know how humid and miserable it can get there, unless the beaches aren't closed and you can take a dip. And, I can go outside in the evenings - nary a mosquito near here --> running water.  The downside are longer, colder winters here.

Bees are still going after spearmint near the streams, and Purple Loosetrife is in full bloom. Early Goldenrod is coming on fast. The bees, they are zoomin' - I hope they are doing the same for you, fellow Badger!

MM


----------



## Oldbee

indypartridge: Thanks for the comment/reference from three years ago. LOL. I dare not say more! You're never "too old".


----------



## Barry Digman

My favorite way to eat honey is sitting on that little raised deck thingy above the aft stateroom on a Morgan 41' Out Island sailboat off the coast of the Keys. It seems to taste best right around daybreak, before anyone else is up and about, with a cup of coffee in one hand and nothing but sea and sky around you.

A close second is in the fall along Lime Creek, high in the San Juan mountains. Again, just at daybreak, before anyone else is out of their tent, and just as the flames have been breathed back into last night's campfire. A spoonful of your own honey seems to celebrate the conclusion of a good season and a moment of repose before preparations for next spring must begin.


----------



## samiyam318

MapMan said:


> Fresh baked bread - I have some dough rising right now, in fact.
> 
> Warm from the oven, very light spread of butter, and then honey on top. Nothing better!


Excellent, but I make it raisin bread, slice it thick and toast it, put butter (and only butter) and honey all over it and eat it with a fork.

This is better than Reba only because she yells every time I stick her with the fork.


----------



## JBJ

Off the hive tool is great. This weekend while camping at one of our outyards we sweetened our tea right off the comb. I love it in my coffee also.


----------



## berkshire bee

a spoonful eaten nice and slow a couple of times a day. Also on uncooked oatmeal with cold milk, bananas, raisins and nuts for breakfast


I think I'll go eat a spoonful right now


----------



## naturebee

Sure like cooked carrots in honey and butter.

Green tea and honey.


----------



## Ron Young

hot biscuits for me, my daughter (4) likes it just squirted out on her finger.


----------



## Beemeister

coyote said:


> My favorite way to eat honey is sitting on that little raised deck thingy above the aft stateroom on a Morgan 41' Out Island sailboat off the coast of the Keys. It seems to taste best right around daybreak, before anyone else is up and about, with a cup of coffee in one hand and nothing but sea and sky around you.
> 
> In the early 1970's my father bought the hull and deck of a Morgan 41 and then finished off the rest of the sailboat himself. She was a beauty! My parents were not beekeepers, but I had beehives since I was 8 years old. The name of my parents sailboat....Queen Bee...
> 
> My favorite honey is locust blossom honey right off the hive tool.....Delicious!...I also like a drink made of honey, apple cider vinegar and water.


----------



## Bill W

Right off my Finger, Thats how cavemen do it.


----------



## Chef Isaac

I love sauteed shrimp with a honey glaze.


----------



## LINEMAN

Next time you are frying a hamburger put a half teaspoon of honey on each side as it is frying. I think you will enjoy the results, I sure do.


----------



## stingmaster

I like it best on Vanilla Ice cream...the cold makes it almost a chewy feel. In fact, now that I think about it, I only really like honey when it is super cold. I keep a jar in the coldest part of the 'fridge and eat it out of the jar- near have to dig it out....oh yes...thats the ticket...


----------



## GRIMBEE

I pour it over my corn flakes, eggo's, dip chicken nuggets in it, and also love it poured over bananas and ice cream. I also eat it out of the jar plain, and spread creamed honey over toast. Yum


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL

*There are no bad ways*

>What are your favorite ways to eat honey.

I like to lap my honey off my honey


----------



## kensfarm

I have a frame laying on a cookie sheet w/ my favorite spoon.. so many diff. flavors.. I eat the wax, pollen & all. Seems I always get the urge to eat honey after reading about honey bees.


----------



## Dan Williamson

I had a lady stop by my stand on Sat and tell me that she takes peanut butter and warms it so that it is a little runnier and then mixes honey into the warmed peanut butter and stirs it in until well incorporated.

Guess it makes a nice spread on toast or rolls she said.

I'm gonna try it....


----------



## Mountaineerfan

Chef Isaac said:


> I love sauteed shrimp with a honey glaze.


Oh that sounds good, Chef! What's your favorite honey glaze recipe for shrimp?
Steve


----------



## Locust n Honey

*no calories - yeah right!*

Slice of thick wheat or grainy bread.

Spread it with Peanut Butter.

Place round slices of Banana on top of that.

Drizzle with Honey and dot any open spaces with Raisins. 

Cover with another piece of bread and that is my favorite Sandwich.


----------



## Chef Isaac

mountain:

email me at [email protected] and i would love to send you the recipe. 

That goes for anyone else too!


----------



## riverrat

hot tea and honey in the winter time every morning ( with lots of honey) summer time big bowl of strawberry vanilla ice cream topped with honey in the evening


----------



## RonS

Spoon. I enjoy the variations in flavor and aroma.


----------

